# Cystoscopy and urethral dilation



## syllingk

I would say 52000 and then something from this range.(53600-53621)


----------



## cardinalgcil

I think if you try to bill 52000 and one of the dilation codes, they will be bundled.  You can probably only bill the 52000.


----------



## svt96cobra

The 52281 would be appropriate anytime the cysto is done in the same session as the dilation. The dilation does not have to be done with the cystoscope.


----------

